# frightprops.com coupon?



## ernstdesigns

Anybody know if frightprops.com offers coupons periodically? I have my eyes on a few of their items, but am willing to wait if they might offer a halloween in July sale or something like that...


----------



## ernstdesigns

Sorry, mods. Wrong category. Please delete.


----------

